# [Access/VBA] Verhindern das Fenster geschlossen wird!



## Thomas Darimont (2. April 2003)

Servus Leute!

Ich hab hier ein Formular, auf dem der Benutzer bestimmte Einstellungen machen kann... jetzt möchte ich, dass wenn der Benutzer versucht das Formular zu schliessen geprüft wird ob ein Bestimmtes Kriterium erfüllt ist... wenn es erfüllt ist kann er das Formular schliessen, wenn nicht eben nicht mit entsprechender Meldung und er kann  die noch fehlende Einstellung vornehmen...

Wie?

Im Form_Close ereignis ist es wohl zu spät...

...oder muss ich mir da ganz was anderes einfallen lassen?

Gruss Tom


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2003)

Dann las doch den Benutzer das 2. Formular  über einen
Button zu schließen versuchen und prüf das ob alle
Kriterien erfüllt sind und schliß das Formular oder
eben auch nicht...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. April 2003)

So ist es schon seit 2 Stunden...*g*

Bin nur nicht mehr dazu gekommen den Thread zu schliessen... ab trotzdem thx!

Gruss Tom


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2003)

Tja, wir sind wohl telepatisch verbunden *löl*

GReetz...


----------

